# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Տղա՞, թե՞ աղջիկ

## Cassiopeia

Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչո՞ւ են հայ պապաների մեծամասնությունը գերադասում տղա երեխա ունենալ։ 
Արդյո՞ք երեխայի սեռը կապ ունի ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու գործում։ 
Ի՞նչ երեխա եք նախընտրում դուք։

----------

ARMbrain (21.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Skeptic (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (21.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.08.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

Իմ համար միևնույն է, ու վաբշե մտածում եմ որ էտ կապ չունի ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու հետ, եթե մարդը գիտակցում ա թե ինչ է երջանկությունը, ուրեմս պետք է նաև գիտակցի որ երեխայի սեռը կապ չունի ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու հետ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

Իսկ «երկուսն էլ» տարբերակը ինչի՞ չկա  :Jpit: ։ 
Ես երկու սեռից էլ ուզում եմ։ Այ, երբ որ արդեն ամեն մեկից մի օրինակ ունենամ, երրորդի սեռը միևնույն կլինի  :LOL: ։ Բայց, ասենք, որ երկրորդն էլ տղա լինի, շատ դարդ չեմ անի, էլի։ Ի դեպ, նույնը կլիներ աղջկա դեպքում։ Կարևորը՝ առողջ երեխա լինի։ Իսկ սկզբում ինձ համար էլ, ամուսնուս համար էլ միևնույն էր, թե առաջինն ինչ սեռի կլինի։ Գիտեինք, որ ինչ էլ լինի՝ սիրելու ենք  :Jpit: ։

Հ.Գ. Երեխայի սեռի ու ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու միջև կապը, ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա։

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Ձայնալար (21.08.2013), Մինա (22.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ճիշտ ասած իմ համար  տղան  մի տեսակ շատ սիրվող ա …Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ամուր ընտանիք կազմելուն երևի թե կապ չունի ինչ սեռի երեխա է լինում :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Որ հանկարծ աղջիկ լինի, կասեմ հետ դնեն  :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (21.08.2013), VisTolog (21.08.2013), Արամ (21.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.08.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

> Որ հանկարծ աղջիկ լինի, *կասեմ հետ դնեն*


Բացեց  :Lol2:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Որ հանկարծ աղջիկ լինի, կասեմ հետ դնեն


Որ անխորոք իմանաս հետ դնելու կարիք չի լինի :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հ.Գ. Երեխայի սեռի ու ամուր ընտանիք կազմելու միջև կապը, ճիշտն ասած, չհասկացա։


Ան ջան, Հայաստանում ընտանիքներ կան, երբ աղջիկ երեխա է ծնվում, ընտանիքում կռիվ է ընկնում, որն ի վերջո կարող է հասցնել ընտանիքի քայքայման։ Ու ոչ միայն ամուսնու կողմից կարող ա դիտվեն էդ հարձակումները, ասենք սկեսուր-սկեսրայրից էլ կարելի ա սպասել նման բաներ, ասենք. «Հարս, դու էնքան չկա՞ս, որ չես կարում տղա բերե՞ս»

----------

keyboard (21.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Ես տղա եմ ուզում, էն բածիկավոր թիթիզություններից որ կողմ նայում եմ՝ լիքն են, բա ես ո՞ւմ հետ ֆուտբոլ կխաղամ  :Sad:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Որ հանկարծ աղջիկ լինի, կասեմ հետ դնեն


Կարանք փոխանակվենք  :Jpit: 
Ես մենակ աղջիկ եմ ուզում: Եթե հինգ երեխա ունենամ, թող հինգն էլ աղջիկ լինեն: Տղու զահլա չկա:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Մինա (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Ես տղա եմ ուզում, էն բածիկավոր թիթիզություններից որ կողմ նայում եմ՝ լիքն են, բա ես ո՞ւմ հետ ֆուտբոլ կխաղամ


Ինչի? աղջիկը ֆուտբոլ չի խաղում :Shok: ես ընտիր վռատար եմ :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Կարանք փոխանակվենք 
> Ես մենակ աղջիկ եմ ուզում: Եթե հինգ երեխա ունենամ, թող հինգն էլ աղջիկ լինեն: Տղու զահլա չկա:


Ես էլ  շորիկների բանծիկ մանծիկների զահլա չունեմ :Tongue:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

> Ես էլ  շորիկների բանծիկ մանծիկների զահլա չունեմ


Դե որ ըտենց ա, «անիծում» եմ որ դու յոթ երեխա ունենաս, յոթն էլ աղջիկ  :Tongue:

----------

Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013)

----------


## ARMbrain

> Դե որ ըտենց ա, «անիծում» եմ որ դու յոթ երեխա ունենաս, յոթն էլ աղջիկ


Հ.Գ Տենամ էտ յոթին էլ ոնց ես հետ *դնել տալու տեղը*  :Lol2:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Հ.Գ Տենամ էտ յոթին էլ ոնց ես հետ *դնել տալու տեղը*


Ոնց որ եկել են, տենց էլ հետ կդնեն...հերթով  :Smile:

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Հ.Գ Տենամ էտ յոթին էլ ոնց ես հետ *դնել տալու տեղը*





> Ոնց որ եկել են, տենց էլ հետ կդնեն...հերթով


վերջն եք :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Հըլը երեխա չունեք, որ սենց խոսում եք  :LOL: 
Տղու կայֆն ուրիշ ա, աղջկանը՝ լրիվ ուրիշ։
Մինչև մեր առաջնեկի ծնվելը Արտակը կպած աղջիկ էր ուզում (դեռ Կորյունի սեռը չգիտեինք)։ Երբ որ սեռն իմացանք, Արտակը մանթո էր։ Բայց հետո կամաց-կամաց համակերպվեց։ Մի գրամ անգամ չեմ կասկածում, որ եթե Կորյունը աղջիկ ծնված լիներ, Արտակն ուրիշ կերպ կսիրեր իրա առաջնեկին։ 
Երկրորդի ժամանակ, չնայած էխոն ասեց, որ աղջիկ ա, անձամբ ես մինչև երեխու ծնվելը չեմ հավատացել, իսկ երբ բժիշկն ասեց, որ աղջիկ եմ ունեցել, հուզվեցի։ 
Հիմա չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ունենալու։ Սկզբում ուզում էինք, որ էլի աղջիկ լինի (աղջկան թիթիզ սարքելը մի այլ հոգեկան հաճույք ա պատճառում)։ Հիմա միևնույնն է։ Տղա եղավ, կլինի Կորյունին խաղընկեր, ապերիկ, Աստղս էլ կմնա իրանց միջի միակ արքայադուստրը։ Աղջիկ եղավ, Կորյունը կքաշվի  :Smile:  Երկու աղջիկներով տղուս քուն ու դադար չեն տա։  :LOL:

----------

ARMbrain (21.08.2013), boooooooom (21.08.2013), Enna Adoly (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (21.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), Valentina (21.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## John

Իմ կարծիքով «ճիշտ» ընտանիքում պետք ա «օրենքով» լինեն երկու սեռից էլ ներկայացուցիչներ: Քանի որ մոտակա 50-60 տարում ամուսնանալու պլաններ չունեմ, մի տեսակ ապագա երեխեքիս սեռը շատ չի հուզում )))

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), Enna Adoly (21.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ  շորիկների բանծիկ մանծիկների զահլա չունեմ


Ինչի աղջիկը պարտադիր շորիկ ու բանծիկ ա: Քեզնից ա կախված ինչ կլինի  :Tongue: 

Ուֆ, էսօր խանութում մի հատ նե՜նց լավ տիկնիկ տեսա, սենց մռութ արած, կյանքից դժգոհ, Գավրոշի գլխարկը հագին: Բա մարդ աղջիկ չունենար, առներ:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), Freeman (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Մինա (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, Հայաստանում ընտանիքներ կան, երբ աղջիկ երեխա է ծնվում, ընտանիքում կռիվ է ընկնում, որն ի վերջո կարող է հասցնել ընտանիքի քայքայման։ Ու ոչ միայն ամուսնու կողմից կարող ա դիտվեն էդ հարձակումները, ասենք սկեսուր-սկեսրայրից էլ կարելի ա սպասել նման բաներ, ասենք. «Հարս, դու էնքան չկա՞ս, որ չես կարում տղա բերե՞ս»


Վեր ջան, էդ ամեն ինչը գիտեմ, բայց դա ընդամենը նշանակում ա, որ տվյալ ընտանիքը տեղից էլ խախուտ ա արդեն, ամուր չի կարող լինել, նենց որ նշված կապն ամեն դեպքում չեմ տեսնում։




> Ոնց որ եկել են, տենց էլ հետ կդնեն...հերթով


Տենց բաներ չի՛ կարելի ասել՝ անկախ սեռից  :Nono: ։

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013)

----------


## Նարե91

Աաաաաա, դե ի՞նչ կապ ունի... ինձ համար լրիվ միևնույն ա, կարևորը առողջ էրէխա լինի: Իսկ մեր հայերի՝ տղա-էրէխա ունենալու ցանկությունը արդեն հիվանդագին բնույթ ա կրում՝ մանավանդ ռայոններում... զզվում եմ տենց հետամնաց բաներից: Շատերն էն հովերով տարված, որ վայ ամաաաան տղա լինի, որ հետո մեզ տեր կանգնի, տղա-էրէխա են տենչում, բայց վերջում էդ տղեն հորն ու մորը թողնում ու գնում ա: Ասածս ի՞նչ ա՝, ինչ լինում ա, թող որ լինի, կարևորը որակով էրէխա լինի:

----------

Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Որ անխորոք իմանաս հետ դնելու կարիք չի լինի


Այսի՞նքն  :Shok:  ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ սա իմ հասկացա՞ծն է, թե՞ չէ, որ տեղը տեղին կատաղեմ  :Angry2: 

Ես էլ եմ աղջիկ ուզում: Նենց չի, որ տղա ունենալու դեպքում ասելու եմ՝ դրեք տեղը  :LOL: , բայց ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, չնայած մինչեւ մի 5 տարի առաջ էդ մտքից սարսափում էի, մտածում էի՝ աղջկա համար էս կյանքին հարմարվելը դժվար կլինի, ես էլ հետը կտանջվեմ:

Հետո ինչքան ինքս սկսեցի հասկանալ, թե աղջիկ լինելն ինչքան լավ է, էդքան սկսեցի աղջիկ երեխա ուզել: Համ էլ առաջին աղջկաս անունը դեռ 9-10 տարեկանում եմ որոշել, հո չե՞մ թողնի՝ էսքան տարվա երազանքս վարի գնա  :Jpit:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), Freeman (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (21.08.2013), Վոլտերա (21.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Եղբայրս դեռ չէր ծնվել տատիկս մամայիս ասում էր ընտանիքի ճյուղը չպիտի կտրվի:Այսինքն տղա երեխան համարվում է ընտանիք շարունակողը:Ինձ համար նշանակաություն չունի ,թե երեխան ինչ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ է:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013)

----------


## Smokie

Ճիշտն ասած տղամարդիկ որ ասում են «պիտի տղա լինի» ես էլ եմ մի տեսակ սկսում կոմպլեքսավորվել, ես շա՜տ կուզեի, որ աղջիկ լիներ, բայց միշտ չի, որ կոմպլեքսավորվածությունս կթողնի ասել դա: 
Շա՜տ եմ ուրախանում, երբ որեւէ տղամարդուց լսում եմ, որ աղջիկ է ուզում` ինչպես որ րոպեներ առաջ հաճելի անակնկալի եկա Աթեիստի աղջկասիրության համար, բոլորովին չէի պատկերացնի որ Կորյունչիկին այդքա՜ն սիրող հայրիկը կուզեր, որ իր առաջին երեխան աղջիկ լիներ: Արտակ ջան, Վերա ջան անչափ ուրախ եմ ձեր գեղեցիկ ընտանիքի համար :Hands Up:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Կարանք փոխանակվենք 
> Ես մենակ աղջիկ եմ ուզում: Եթե հինգ երեխա ունենամ, թող հինգն էլ աղջիկ լինեն: Տղու զահլա չկա:


Բյուր, ես էլ մի ժամանակ մենակ աղջիկ էի ուզում, բայց ինչ մոտ բոլոր ազգականներն ու անգամ հարազատ քույրս աղջիկ ունեցան ու ամեն ամիս մի 7-8 աղջիկ աչքերիս առաջ ֆրֆրում են, ես արդեն գյորլաֆոբիա ունեմ, էնպես որ մի փոխող էլ կա  :LOL:

----------


## VisTolog

Ընդհանրապես պլանավորում եմ երկվորյակ՝ տղա և աղջիկ:  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), boooooooom (21.08.2013), Stranger_Friend (21.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

Այ եթե մենակ մի սեռը գերադասողները գնան բնածին պրոբլեմներ ունեցող երեխաներին տենան, կհասկանան թե սեռը ինչքաաան երկրորդային հարց ա:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), Enna Adoly (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), murmushka (21.08.2013), Skeptic (22.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Մուշու (08.07.2015), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Այ եթե մենակ մի սեռը գերադասողները գնան բնածին պրոբլեմներ ունեցող երեխաներին տենան, կհասկանան թե սեռը ինչքաաան երկրորդային հարց ա:


Ֆրիման ջան, ես բնածին դեֆեկտներով լիքը երեխաներ տեսել եմ ու գիտեմ, թե ինչ ահռելի կարևորություն ունի երեխայի առողջ լինելը, որ աղջիկ էլ ծնվի, չեմ ասի տեղը դրեք, եթե էդքան աղջիկ էրեխեքից հոգնած չլինեի էլ, էլի իմ համար մեկ կլիներ սեռը, բայց կարելի է, չէ, համ առողջ երեխա ուզել, համ ուզել, որ էդ երեխան տղա լինի:

----------

Enna Adoly (21.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Բյուր, ես էլ մի ժամանակ մենակ աղջիկ էի ուզում, բայց ինչ մոտ բոլոր ազգականներն ու անգամ հարազատ քույրս աղջիկ ունեցան ու ամեն ամիս մի 7-8 աղջիկ աչքերիս առաջ ֆրֆրում են, ես արդեն գյորլաֆոբիա ունեմ, էնպես որ մի փոխող էլ կա


 ֆռֆռալը տեսնում եմ ոնց եմ գրել, մտածում եմ՝ լավ էլի, ես էսքան անգրագետ չէի  :Sad:  էլի վրիպակներս սպանում են

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիման ջան, ես բնածին դեֆեկտներով լիքը երեխաներ տեսել եմ ու գիտեմ, թե ինչ ահռելի կարևորություն ունի երեխայի առողջ լինելը, որ աղջիկ էլ ծնվի, չեմ ասի տեղը դրեք, եթե էդքան աղջիկ էրեխեքից հոգնած չլինեի էլ, էլի իմ համար մեկ կլիներ սեռը, բայց կարելի է, չէ, համ առողջ երեխա ուզել, համ ուզել, որ էդ երեխան տղա լինի:


Եթե աղջիկ ծնվի, տխրես, այ էդ չի կարելի, որովհետև կարևորը երեխայի դեպքում իսկսկանից առողջ լինելն ա, էդ ուղղակի խոսք չի, որ ասում են երեխեն երեխա ա )
Իսկ եթե ուղղակի գերադասում ես տղա ունենալը, էդ ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ բանի նաապատվություն տալիս են, սկսած, ասենք, երեխայի մազերի գույնից:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Ուլուանա (21.08.2013)

----------


## John

Ու ընդհանրապես` ի՞նչ մի խտրականություն եք դնում, ի: Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ ծնվելուց երեխու սեռը պարզ ա լինում, հլը մի հատ էլ ուզում եք, թե ինչ սեռի ծնվի: Մարդը կծնվի, ժամանակի ընթացքում սեռ ձեռք կբերի, իսկ թե էդ ձեռք բերելուց որը կընտրի` կարծում եմ ծնողների դերն ա մեծ` ինչ երեխա երազում են ունենան, թո'ղ էդ ոգով դաստիարակեն, էդ էլ կդառնա, ի՞նչ խնդիր կա:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), Chilly (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Աղջիկ ու միայն աղջիկ  :Smile: 
Բնությունն էլ իմ ցանկությանն ընդառաջ գնաց. երևի ինքն էլ հասկանում, որ ինձ աղջիկ բալիկ կսազի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Դե, Վերան արդեն գրեց, որ սկզբից աղջիկ էի ուզում, բայց հիմա որ երկուսն էլ աչքիս առաջ են, զարմանում եմ, թե ո՞նց կարող եմ իրանց համեմատել։ Իրանք ամեն մեկը մի անհատականություն են, անկախ սեռից։ Էս մեկը շատ հանգիստ ա, դրա վրա ես ուրախանում, մյուսը սնդիկ ա՝ դրա ։)
Զարմանում ես, թե ոնց կարաս երկուսի լրիվ իրարից տարբեր խասյաթներից նույնքան հաճույք ստանալ ։)
Կարճ ասած՝ երեխեն զակատ արած երջանկություն ա, անսեռ։
Այ որ մեծացա՜վ ... (դրանից արդեն տեղյակ չեմ)։

----------

Arpine (21.08.2013), boooooooom (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Ruby Rue (21.08.2013), Smokie (21.08.2013), VisTolog (21.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Արամ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013), Ուլուանա (21.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ինչ ուզում ա լինի, մենակ թե հետո ՀՀԿ-ական չլնի  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

Վեր, էս ինչ լավ թեմա ես բացել, մերսի:

Քվեարկել եմ երկուսն էլ, չնայած, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, սեռի կարևորությունը զուտ` յազվա, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի ասել, զզվելի "բարեկամների" ամեն անգամ չուզենալով հանդիպելուց "բա երբ եք տղա ունենում" հարցից ճնշման ահավոր մեծ տատանում ու արյունը գլխիս տալու նոպաներից խուսափելու համար եմ դիտարկում: Չնայած որ Աստված կամենա, տղա էլ ունենամ լավ կլինի, ասել Արտակի, որ կարողանամ "վայելել" էդ տարբերություններն ու զակատ արած բացելը:
Գայուշն ու Էլինան սարերի տարբերություն ունեն բնավորություններով ու հեչ կապ չունի, որ երկուսն էլ աղջիկ են, երկուսն էլ մարդ են ու երկուսին էլ սիրում ենք, սիրել ասածը քիչ ա էս դեպքում:
Համ էլ ասել եմ մինչև հինգ աղջիկ չունենամ, տղա ունեցող չկա: :LOL: 
Վեր ջան, ճիշտն ասած շատ ուրախացա, որ իմացա բալիկ եք ունենալու, մի տեսակ դաժե ոգևորվեցի, ուղղակի դեռ շուտ ա, մի քիչ էլ սպասենք  :LOL: 
Մի խոսքով, առողջ բալիկներ ունենանք` տղա կլինեն, աղջիկ կլինեն, միևնույնն ա, բոլորի համար էլ կյանք ենք տալու ու բոլորին էլ սիրելու ենք  :Smile: 
Աստված պահի բոլորի բալիկներին:

----------

boooooooom (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), Freeman (21.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013), Նարե91 (21.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Առաջ միգուցե կպատասխանեի, որ սեռը կարևոր չէ, կարևորը թող առողջ լինի  :Jpit:  Բայց եղբորս երկու հրաշք դստրիկներից հետո հիմա մենակ աղջիկ եմ ուզում  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (21.08.2013)

----------


## Arpine

> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչո՞ւ են հայ պապաների մեծամասնությունը գերադասում տղա երեխա ունենալ։



Եթե չեք նայել «Բավական» դոկումենտալ ֆիլմը, Հայաստանում սելեկտիվ աբորտնեի մասին է, նայեք անպայման:







Հ.Գ. ինետում ֆիլմը չգտա, հավանաբար չկա դեռ:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Եթե աղջիկ ծնվի, տխրես, այ էդ չի կարելի, որովհետև կարևորը երեխայի դեպքում իսկսկանից առողջ լինելն ա, էդ ուղղակի խոսք չի, որ ասում են երեխեն երեխա ա )
> Իսկ եթե ուղղակի գերադասում ես տղա ունենալը, էդ ինձ թվում ա նորմալ ա, բոլորն էլ ինչ-որ բանի նաապատվություն տալիս են, սկսած, ասենք, երեխայի մազերի գույնից:


Հա, ես շեկլիկ տղա եմ ուզում  :LOL:  Իսկ եթե լուրջ, ես ընդհանրապես պեդոֆոբ եմ, էրեխեքն ինչ-որ ֆանտաստիկ ձևով ձգվում են դեպի ինձ, բայց ես իրենցից մի տեսակ խուսափում եմ, քանի որ ահավոր անճարակ ու իրենցից էլ ավելի անօգնական եմ զգում, երբ մի  4-5 երեխա թափվում են գլխիս, մանավանդ աղջիկ երեխա, իսկ տղա երեխաների դեպքում, գոնե իրենց խաղերն ինձ համար հետաքրքիր են ու ես հաստատ ավելի լավ մամա տղայի համար կլինեմ, քան աղջկա, էս դեպքում նախասիրությունը ոչ թե քմահաճույքի հարց է, այլ՝ ախր լավ գիտեմ ինչ անկապ տիպն եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իրականաում բոլորս էլ տղա ենք ուզում բայց ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով չենք խոստովանում… էն որ քվեարկել են "միևնույնն է" կամ "երկուսն էլ" հիմնականում տղա են ուզում, բայց չեն ասում… նույնիսկ աղջիկ ուզողների մեջ կան մարդիկ որոնք իննադու են աղջիկ ուզում…

----------

VisTolog (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ուզում եմ հասկանալ, ինչո՞ւ են հայ պապաների մեծամասնությունը գերադասում տղա երեխա ունենալ։


Մենակ հայ տղամարդիկ չեն. սա շատ հատուկ է արևելյան երկրներին, որտեղ հասարակության կողմից գենդերային դերերը խիստ տարանջատված են: Էդ երկրներում մարդիկ նախընտրում են տղա ունենալ, որովհետև տղան պոտենցիալ «տուն պահող է», մեծացող ծնողների մասին հոգ տանող, նրանց հետ նույն օջախը կիսող. սա Եվրոպա չի, որ բոլոր ծերերը հոժարակամ գնան ծերանոց, էստեղ հույսը մեծ մասամբ տղայի վրա է: 
Իսկ աղջիկը, կոպիտ ասած, դիտվում է՝ որպես մեկը, ով հեռանալու է, ուրիշ տանը երեխաներ ունենա ու նրանցով զբաղվի: Այսպիսով՝ ծնողների ապավենը մնում է տղան: 
Նաև շատ տղամարդիկ ուզում են տղա ունենալ, որ իրենց դրած գործը շարունակի, եղածին տեր կանգնի: Ու դե վերջում գալիս է նաև տոհմի անվան հարցը. տղան այսպես ասած «շարունակում է» տոհմածառը՝ իր հետ տանելով հոր ազգանունը, մինչդեռ աղջիկը միանում է ուրիշի տոհմածառին:
Ու սա արդեն ամուր նստած է, ես կասեի՝ արմատավորված, էս երկներում ապրող մարդկանց աշխարհընկալման ու անգամ կոլեկտիվ անգիտակցականի մեջ: 

Հայաստանում դեռ էդքան ծայրահեղ չի վիճակը: 
Օրինակ՝ Աֆղանստանում ու Պակիստանում շատ տարածված է «բաչա պոշ» երևույթը. էն ընտանիքները, որտեղ միայն աղջիկներ են ծնվել, ծնողներն իրենց դուստրերից մեկին կամ անգամ մի քանիսին արտաքնապես ու հագուկապով կերպարանափոխում, դարձնում են տղա: Ու նրանք սկսում են ապրել իսկական տղայի կյանքով, ինչը ծնողների գործը շատ հեշտացնում է, որովհետև այդ երկրներում կանայք սահմանափակ իրավունքներ ունեն: 
Այդ «տղաներն» իրավունք են ստանում հանգիստ դպրոց հաճախել, լինել էնպիսի տեղերում, որտեղ կանանց մուտքն արգելվում է, օգնել հորը աշխատավայրում (ասենք՝ առևտրի տաղավարում կամ արհեստագործության մեջ): 
Էդ ամենը տևում է մինչև դեռահասություն, երբ այլևս հնարավոր չի թաքցնել երեխայի իրական սեռը: Դրանից հետո էդ երեխաները վերադառնում են իրենց իրական սեռին՝ հետ ստանալով իրենց իգական անունն ու դրանից հետո շատ արագ ամունանում, լքում են հայրական տունը: Թե ինչ հոգեկան վիճակների միջով են անցնում էդ երեխեքը՝ տարբեր սեռերի կյանքով ապրելու հետևանքով, չեմ էլ ուզում պատկերացնել:

Իսկ օրինակ՝ Հնդկաստանում մինչ օրս օրենքով արգելված է հղիության ընթացքում երեխայի սեռը պարզելը, որովհետև աղջիկների մեծ մասը դրա արդյունքում զրկվում է ծնվելու հնարավորությունից: Եվ դա զարմանալի էլ չի. Հնդկաստանում աղջիկները լքում են հայրական տունը՝ իրենց հետ մեծ ու թանկ օժիտ տանելով. հաճախ հենց անմիջականորեն մեծ գումար է վճարվում փեսայի ընտանիքին: Դեռ չհաշված էն, որ հարսանիքի (սովորաբար՝ 500-1000 հոգիանոց) ամբողջ ծախսն էլ աղջկա ընտանիքն է հոգում: Միջին կամ ցածր խավի շատ ընտանքիների համար դա էդքան էլ հեշտ բան չի: Իսկ եթե մի քանի աղջիկ կա ընտանիքում, արդեն լրիվ տնաքանդություն է լինում:

Էնպես որ, պատճառները շատ են ու մենակ հայերի մոտ չեն:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), erexa (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Kita (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (22.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.08.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Էնպես որ, պատճառները շատ են ու մենակ հայերի մոտ չեն:


Փաստորեն, իրականում պատճառը մեկն ա. մի կողմ դնենք տրամաբանությունը, զգացմունքներն ու մարդկությունը, քանի դեռ կան ազգային (հիմնականում՝ աննննասուն) ադաթները։
Վառ օրինակ, երբ ազգայինը դեմ է գնում մարդկային, բարոյականին։
Փեսու կողմից անբարոյականություն ա մարդուն սարքել մուրացկան, ինչա թե մարդը մի քանի աղջիկ ունի։ (Հնդկաստան)
Սկեսուրի կողմից անբարոյականություն ա հարսի վրա բոչկա գլորելն ու ընտանիք քանդելը, ինչա թե իրա տղեն մի հատ Y քրոմոսոմ չի կարում փոխանցի։ (Հայաստան)
Պետության կողմից անբարոյականություն ա աղջկան զրկել ուսում ստանալու հնարավորությունից։ (Աֆղանստան, Պակիստան)

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), erexa (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Skeptic (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ես գնացի հնդկուհու հետ ամուսնանալու  :Smile:  Միլիոնատեր եմ դառնալու, միլիոնատե՜ր  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Cassiopeia (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ես էլ մի ժամանակ մենակ աղջիկ էի ուզում, բայց ինչ մոտ բոլոր ազգականներն ու անգամ հարազատ քույրս աղջիկ ունեցան ու ամեն ամիս մի 7-8 աղջիկ աչքերիս առաջ ֆրֆրում են, ես արդեն գյորլաֆոբիա ունեմ, էնպես որ մի փոխող էլ կա


Արխային, իմ շրջապատում էլ են սաղ աղջրիկ էրեխեք: Քրոջս երկու էրեխեքն էլ աղջիկ են, մոտիկ ընկերուհուս երկրորդն էլ: Ու դա նույնիսկ ավելի ա մեծացնում աղջիկ ունենալու ցանկությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում ա առողջ-ոչ առողջին, անկեղծ ասած ինձ համար տղա ունենալը հավասարազոր ա հիվանդ երեխա ունենալուն, այ էդքան չեմ ուզում:

----------

Alphaone (22.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արխային, իմ շրջապատում էլ են սաղ աղջրիկ էրեխեք: Քրոջս երկու էրեխեքն էլ աղջիկ են, մոտիկ ընկերուհուս երկրորդն էլ: Ու դա նույնիսկ ավելի ա մեծացնում աղջիկ ունենալու ցանկությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում ա առողջ-ոչ առողջին, *անկեղծ ասած ինձ համար տղա ունենալը հավասարազոր ա հիվանդ երեխա ունենալուն, այ էդքան չեմ ուզում*:


Բյուր, դու էլ մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն ես… անկեղծ ասած դու էն մյուս՝ "ավանդական" տեսակից հետ չես մնում…

----------

John (22.08.2013), Skeptic (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013)

----------


## merishok975

ճիշտն ասած որոշ ժամանակ առաջ ես աղջիկ էի սիրում, բայց հիմա չգիտեմ ինչի տղա էլ եմ սիրում, երկուսն էլ լաավն են :Դ

----------


## Vardik!

Չգիտեմ ում մոտ ինչպես,բայց իմ կյանքում էսպես ստացվեց.առաջնեկից հետո ամուսինս միայն տղա էր ուզում (առաջինը տղա էր),բայց երբ ծնվեց աղջիկս արդեն նման բան ասողներին չի հասկանում: :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), Freeman (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), _Հրաչ_ (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

Թույլ տվեք խորհուրդ տամ բոլոր ապագա ծնոողներին.անկախ այն բանից,թե ինչ սեռի երեխա կունենաք,վախեցեք միայն հիվանդ երեխա ունենալուց:Ես ունեմ 2 երեխա և նրանք Աստծո օգնությամբ առողջ են մեծանում,բայց ես ձեզ հավատացնում եմ՝ ավելի վատ բան չկա քան այն,երբ երեխան հիվանդանում է:Հասարակ ջերմությունն էլ ձեր սրտից մի կտոր պոկելու է: ՀԵՏԵՎԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), erexa (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Yevuk (22.08.2013), _Հրաչ_ (23.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումները տեղափոխեցի համապատասխան թեմա: Էս ուրախ թեմա ա, մի «ապականեք»:*

----------

Alphaone (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## RADIOmanyachka

Ես ուզում եմ, որ մեր առաջին բալիկը աղջիկ լինի ու պապայի աղջիկ լինի, ինչպես աղջիկների մեծամասնությունը շատ մտերիմ լինի պապայի հետ ու ես անընդհատ նայեմ իրենց խախալուց, փսփսալուց, իրար գրկած նստած, մամայից բանբասելուց  :LOL:  ու երջանկությունից գժվեմ:  :Love:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Freeman (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Smokie (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Արխային, իմ շրջապատում էլ են սաղ աղջրիկ էրեխեք: Քրոջս երկու էրեխեքն էլ աղջիկ են, մոտիկ ընկերուհուս երկրորդն էլ: Ու դա նույնիսկ ավելի ա մեծացնում աղջիկ ունենալու ցանկությունը: Ինչ վերաբերում ա առողջ-ոչ առողջին, անկեղծ ասած ինձ համար տղա ունենալը հավասարազոր ա հիվանդ երեխա ունենալուն, այ էդքան չեմ ուզում:


Բյուրին վրա չտաք։ Ինքը դեռ երեխա չունի ուղղակի, չի հասկանում՝ ինչ է խոսում։  :Smile:  Հլը թող ինն ամիս զգա էդ երեխու գոյությունն իր մեջ, խոսի հետը, հետո տեսնեմ՝ ոնց չի սիրի, եթե էդքանից հետո տղա ունենա։

Բյուր, աչքերս չհանես, մեկ է՝ գիտեմ, որ էդպես է լինելու։  :Tongue:  Անձնական փորձս վկա  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուրին վրա չտաք։ Ինքը դեռ երեխա չունի ուղղակի, չի հասկանում՝ ինչ է խոսում։  Հլը թող ինն ամիս զգա էդ երեխու գոյությունն իր մեջ, խոսի հետը, հետո տեսնեմ՝ ոնց չի սիրի, եթե էդքանից հետո տղա ունենա։
> 
> Բյուր, աչքերս չհանես, մեկ է՝ գիտեմ, որ էդպես է լինելու։  *Անձնական փորձս վկա*


Լիլ, ուղղակի ինձնից չի կարա տղա ծնվի, հասկանու՞մ ես: Օրգանիզմս տփելով կլարի էդ Y քրոմոսոմը  :LOL: 
դու տղա ունե՞ս  :Huh:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Լիլ, ուղղակի ինձնից չի կարա տղա ծնվի, հասկանու՞մ ես: Օրգանիզմս տփելով կլարի էդ Y քրոմոսոմը 
> դու տղա ունե՞ս


դու պատճառը նայի խմբագրման :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լիլ, ուղղակի ինձնից չի կարա տղա ծնվի, հասկանու՞մ ես: Օրգանիզմս տփելով կլարի էդ Y քրոմոսոմը 
> դու տղա ունե՞ս


Նայած պապամ ով ա…

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Brian_Boru

Դարավոր ավանդական նահապետական ու կնատեցական վերաբերմունքի հետևանք:
Միևնույն ա:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ժող, բայց ես նենց չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ա հնարավոր կոնկրետ սեռի երեխա սիրել մենակ։ Լուրջ, ամեն անգամ տենց բան լսելիս ոնց որ գլխիս կափարիչը թռնի։ Օրինակ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում աղջիկ երեխա կամ տղա երեխա չսիրել։ Այսինքն՝ ինձ համար դժվար ա պատկերացնել, թե ոնց են էդ նույն սեռի մեծին սիրում, բայց երեխային՝ չէ։ Այ էդ չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ պատճառ մտածում եմ, չափից դուրս կենցաղային ու հաշվարկային ա թվում։ Չեմ բացառում, որ ինչ–որ պատճառներ ուղղակի մտքովս չեն անցնում, էդ դեպքում ասեք, իմանանք, եթե գաղտնիք չի։ Դե, տղա ուզենալու կամ աղջիկ չուզենալու պատճառները ivy–ն շատ հանգամանալից ու հետաքրքիր ներկայացրեց, կարծես թե բոլոր պատճառները հենց երեխայի հետ չէին կապված, այլ ավելի շուտ նրա ապագայի ու իմ հիշելով՝ բոլորն էլ հաշվարկային էին։ Հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրում ա հենց երեխայի տեսքով աղջիկ կամ տղա չուզենալու պատճառը  :Jpit: ։

----------

keyboard (23.08.2013), Smokie (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժող, բայց ես նենց չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ա հնարավոր կոնկրետ սեռի երեխա սիրել մենակ։ Լուրջ, ամեն անգամ տենց բան լսելիս ոնց որ գլխիս կափարիչը թռնի։ Օրինակ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում աղջիկ երեխա կամ տղա երեխա չսիրել։ Այսինքն՝ ինձ համար դժվար ա պատկերացնել, թե ոնց են էդ նույն սեռի մեծին սիրում, բայց երեխային՝ չէ։ Այ էդ չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ պատճառ մտածում եմ, չափից դուրս կենցաղային ու հաշվարկային ա թվում։ Չեմ բացառում, որ ինչ–որ պատճառներ ուղղակի մտքովս չեն անցնում, էդ դեպքում ասեք, իմանանք, եթե գաղտնիք չի։ Դե, տղա ուզենալու կամ աղջիկ չուզենալու պատճառները ivy–ն շատ հանգամանալից ու հետաքրքիր ներկայացրեց, կարծես թե բոլոր պատճառները հենց երեխայի հետ չէին կապված, այլ ավելի շուտ նրա ապագայի ու իմ հիշելով՝ բոլորն էլ հաշվարկային էին։ Հիմա ինձ հետաքրքրում ա հենց երեխայի տեսքով աղջիկ կամ տղա չուզենալու պատճառը ։


Ան, արխային, ես տղաների մեծ տեսակին չեմ սիրում, հենց դրա համար տղա էրեխեքին էլ չեմ սիրում, որովհետև իրանք մի օր մեծանալու են  :Jpit:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ան, արխային, ես տղաների մեծ տեսակին չեմ սիրում, հենց դրա համար տղա էրեխեքին էլ չեմ սիրում, որովհետև իրանք մի օր մեծանալու են


Վա՜յ, բա ես ոնց չեմ սիրում էդ լաչառ ու հիստերիկ աղջիկներին, որ սաղ օր լացում են, իրանց «ճղում» են, գիշեր-ցերեկ: Բա որ երթուղայինում կամ ավոտոբուսում են սկսում ձենները գցել, ուզում ես բռնես դուրս գցես ավտոբուսից:  :Love:  Բա որ դրանք մեծանան... չեմ էլ ուզում պատկերացնեմ ինչ կլնեն:  :LOL:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ախր նայի Բյուր, ոնց կարելի ա սրանց չսիրել, ոչ մի կերպ չեմ պատկերացնում :Cray:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Smokie (23.08.2013), VisTolog (23.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (23.08.2013)

----------


## John

բարձր արժեքներ, գենդերային հավասարություն, հոգեկան հավասարակշություն, մայրական սեր, ճակատագիր, ինչ կար-չկար, էս թեման կարդալուց հետո արդեն հարց ա կա թե չէ  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> բարձր արժեքներ, գենդերային հավասարություն, հոգեկան հավասարակշություն, մայրական սեր, ճակատագիր, ինչ կար-չկար, էս թեման կարդալուց հետո արդեն հարց ա կա թե չէ


Երեխա չունենք ու չգիտենք էդ ինչ ա, դրա համար ենք սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), John (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013), VisTolog (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեխա չունենք ու չգիտենք էդ ինչ ա, դրա համար ենք սենց մեծ-մեծ խոսում


Իրա ասածին ուշադրություն մի դարձրու  :Jpit:  չտեսա՞ր մի քանի էջ էն կողմ նենց հավեսով տրոլինգ արեց, ուղղակի բարեբախտաբար ոչ ոք տոն չտվեց: 

Մարի, ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա սիրել, չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Իրա ասածին ուշադրություն մի դարձրու  չտեսա՞ր մի քանի էջ էն կողմ նենց հավեսով տրոլինգ արեց, ուղղակի բարեբախտաբար ոչ ոք տոն չտվեց: 
> 
> Մարի, ախր ո՞նց կարելի ա սիրել, չեմ հասկանում:


Ախր ոնց ասեմ: Սենց բռնում ու սիրում ես ::}:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան, արխային, ես տղաների մեծ տեսակին չեմ սիրում, հենց դրա համար տղա էրեխեքին էլ չեմ սիրում, որովհետև իրանք մի օր մեծանալու են


Գիտեմ, գրառումն անելիս ուզում էի գրել՝ Բյուր, դու կարող ես չգրել, քոնը պարզ ա  :Jpit: ։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե մյուսների դեպքում էլ ա նույն պատճառը գործում։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ դու արտակարգ դեպք ես  :LOL: ։

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Գիտեմ, գրառումն անելիս ուզում էի գրել՝ Բյուր, դու կարող ես չգրել, քոնը պարզ ա ։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե մյուսների դեպքում էլ ա նույն պատճառը գործում։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ դու արտակարգ դեպք ես ։



Ես էլ եմ արտակարգ դեպք  :LOL: , նաև դրա համար եմ աղջիկ ուզում, բայց դե Բյուրի չափ ծայրահեղական չեմ  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Վա՜յ, բա ես ոնց չեմ սիրում էդ լաչառ ու հիստերիկ աղջիկներին, որ սաղ օր լացում են, իրանց «ճղում» են, գիշեր-ցերեկ: Բա որ երթուղայինում կամ ավոտոբուսում են սկսում ձենները գցել, ուզում ես բռնես դուրս գցես ավտոբուսից:  Բա որ դրանք մեծանան... չեմ էլ ուզում պատկերացնեմ ինչ կլնեն:


Եթե քեզ թվում ա, թե էդ տարիքում տղա երեխաներն աղջիկ երեխաներից թեկուզ մի պուճուր պակաս են լացում, ուրեմն դու սարսափելի մոլորության մեջ ես  :LOL: ։

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, բայց ես նենց չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց ա հնարավոր կոնկրետ սեռի երեխա սիրել մենակ։ Լուրջ, ամեն անգամ տենց բան լսելիս ոնց որ գլխիս կափարիչը թռնի։ Օրինակ, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում աղջիկ երեխա կամ տղա երեխա չսիրել։ Այսինքն՝ ինձ համար դժվար ա պատկերացնել, թե ոնց են էդ նույն սեռի մեծին սիրում, բայց երեխային՝ չէ։ Այ էդ չեմ հասկանում։ Ինչ պատճառ մտածում եմ, չափից դուրս կենցաղային ու հաշվարկային ա թվում։ Չեմ բացառում, որ ինչ–որ պատճառներ ուղղակի մտքովս չեն անցնում, էդ դեպքում ասեք, իմանանք, եթե գաղտնիք չի։


Էս հարցը բոլոր նրանց էր ուղղված, ովքեր հստակ ասել են, թե որ սեռի երեխա կուզենային ունենա՞լ, թե՞ կոնկրետ մարդկանց, ովքեր ասել են, որ ինչ-որ սեռի երեխա չեն սիրում (ուշադիր չեմ հետևում բոլոր գրառումներին, չգիտեմ՝ ով է ասել): Մի խոսքով, ես էլ պատասխանեմ, որովհետև գրել էի՝ միայն աղջիկ երեխա եմ ուզում:
Բացարձակապես նկատի չունեի, թե տղա երեխա չեմ սիրում. ես երկու սեռի երեխաներին էլ շատ եմ սիրում: Բայց ինքս միայն աղջիկ բալիկ եմ ուզում, ոովհետև ինձ տղայի մամա հեչ չեմ պատկերացնում: 
Դե փոքր ժամանակ մեծ չի տարբերությունը, բայց հետո իրենք մեծանում են՝ դպրոց, դեռահասություն, պատանեկություն, ու ամեն տարիք իր նախասիրւթյուններն ու վարքն է բերում, որոնք հաճախ գենդերով են պայմանավորված: Այ ես չեմ պատկերացնում՝ ոնց եմ էդ ճանապարհը տղայի հետ անցնելու, ճիշտն ասած, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ պատկերացնել: 
Գուցե եթե եղբայր ունենայի, վերաբերմունքս ուրիշ լիներ. էդ ամեն ինչն արդեն մի անգամ իմ աչքի առաջ անցած լիներ: 
Բայց ես քույր ունեմ, որն ինձնից հինգ տարով փոքր է, ու ես իր մեծանալու բոլոր փուլերը լավ հիշում եմ: Միշտ էլ հոգ եմ տարել իր համար՝ որպես պստոյի, ու որ աղջիկ էի ուզում, նույնն էի պատկերացնում: Ճիշտ է լրիվ նույնը չի, բայց զգացմունքները քրոջս ու Սոնյայի հանդեպ շատ նման են  :Smile: 
Ու եթե մի օր որոշեմ մի բալիկ էլ ունենալ, կուզենայի, որ նա էլ աղջիկ լիներ, որ էդ երկուսին նվիրեի քույր լինելու ու քույր ունենալու հրաշքը:
Եթե տղա ունենայի, հաստատ համոզված եմ՝ վերաբերմունքս քիչ-քիչ կփոխվեր: Բայց հիմա էսպիսին է իմ դիրքորոշումը  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (23.08.2013), Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, ունի տղա և աղջիկ։ Բայց մինչև աղջկա ծնվելը չէր ուզում աղջիկ ունենալ։ Հիմա էլ ասում է, որ տղա լիներ, լավ կլիներ։ Ասում է աղջիկ ունենամ, որ իմ նման տուժած լինի՞, իմ նման ցավեր քաշի... Ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հասկանալ իրեն։

----------

keyboard (29.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, ունի տղա և աղջիկ։ Բայց մինչև աղջկա ծնվելը չէր ուզում աղջիկ ունենալ։ Հիմա էլ ասում է, որ տղա լիներ, լավ կլիներ։ Ասում է աղջիկ ունենամ, որ իմ նման տուժած լինի՞, իմ նման ցավեր քաշի... Ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հասկանալ իրեն։


Վեր, մենք էլ տարրական դպրոցում մի էդպիսի ուսուցչուհի ունեինք, տղաներին ասում էր. «Աղջիկներին մի նեղացրենք, իրենք տեղից արդեն դժբախտ են, որ կին են ծնվել»: Ու ամեն առիթով հա կրկնում էր, որ մենք տեղից դժբախտ ենք, որ աղջիկ ենք:
Հիշում եմ մամայիս ռեակցիան, որ պատմեցի իրեն...
Թե ոնց կարելի է էդ տարիքի երեխաներին նման բան ասել. էրեխեքին ակամայից իրենց անձնական պրոբլեմների զոհն են սարքում  :Fool: 

Չգիտեմ՝ էդ մարդիկ ինչի են իրենց սեռից էդպես տուժած: Ինձ համար կին լինելուց լավ բան չկա, հուսով եմ՝ տղամարդիկ էլ իրենց սեռի մասին են նույն կարծիքին  :Jpit:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), keyboard (29.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013)

----------


## laro

Ճիշտ ա, իմ տարիքը չի էդ մասին պլաններ կազմելու, բայց այնուամենայնիվ արտահայտվեմ: Իմ համար երեխան մնում ա երեխա, անկախ սեռից  :Smile:  Ամեն մեկն  իր տեղն ունի ,  ո՞նց կարելի ա համեմատել: Բացարձակ կապ չունի, ոչ առաջնեկի, ոչ էլ մնացած երեխաների սեռը. կարևորը առողջ բալիկներ լինեն: Սիրում եմ տանը չորս երեխա  :Smile:  Երկու աղջիկ, երկու տղա, որ աղջիկը և՛ քույր ունենա, և՛ եղբայր ու հակառակը  :Smile:  
հ.գ Ընդհանրապես երեխաներին շատ եմ սիրում, անկեղծ ասած կոպիտ եմ սիրում, միսիկները պոկելով, խուտուտ տալով....«պատերով եմ տալիս»  :Jpit:  Բայց դե էդպես սիրում եմ սկսած տենց ութ ամսականից, էն որ բլբլում աաա  :Smile:  Ավելի փոքրերից մի քիչ վախենում եմ  :Blush:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Lílium (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես…

----------

Մուշու (07.07.2015)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի ընկերուհի ունեմ, ունի տղա և աղջիկ։ Բայց մինչև աղջկա ծնվելը չէր ուզում աղջիկ ունենալ։ Հիմա էլ ասում է, որ տղա լիներ, լավ կլիներ։ Ասում է աղջիկ ունենամ, որ իմ նման տուժած լինի՞, իմ նման ցավեր քաշի... Ոչ մի կերպ չկարողացա հասկանալ իրեն։


Վեր ջան, ժամանակին ես էլ էի էդպես մտածում, դրա համար լավ եմ հասկանում ընկերուհուդ։ Ես սարսափում էի էն մտքից, որ կարող է աղջիկ ունենամ, ու հանկարծ ինքն էլ նենց բաների միջով անցնի, որ ես եմ ապրել, ու ես էդ մասին չիմանամ, ոնց որ ես եմ կարողացել իմ մամայից թաքցնել։ Միտքը, որ երեխայիս հետ կարող է ինչ-որ բան լինել, ու ես չեմ կարողանալու պաշտպանել, հեռու պահել նրան էդ ամենից, անտանելի էր։ Մինչև մի օր մի տղա, լսելով, թե ինչեր եմ մտածում, ասաց, որ ընդհակառակը, պիտի աղջիկ ունենամ, որ իմ չվայելած երջանիկ մանկությունն էլ իմ փոխարեն ապրի։ 

Մինչև էդ ես էլ էի ուզում տղա ծնված լինել, նրանց նման ազատություն ունենալ։ Էդ օրվանից սկսեցի փորձել այլ տեսանկյունից նայել իմ սեռին, հասկանալ, որ կին լինելն ունի բոլոր առավելությունները՝ միաժամանակ զերծ լինելով տղամարդկանց բնորոշ լիքը տհաճ բաներից։ Ու ինքս իմ սեռի հետ հաշտվելու ընթացքում հասկացա, որ արդեն չեմ վախենում աղջիկ ունենալուց, քանի որ գիտեմ՝ ինչպես հնարավորինս անվտանգ դարձնել նրա կյանքը, ինչպես դաստիարակել, ինչ արժեքներով առաջնորդվել։

Եթե իմ կյանքում մի օր չհայտնվեր այդ ամենասովորական մարդը՝ ես էլ երևի դեռ կանիծեի իմ սեռն ու աղջիկների թիվը ևս մեկով չավելացնելու վախից երեխա ունենալու մասին չէի էլ երազի։

Ընկերուհուդ դեպքում գուցե բավական ուշ է, բայց անհնար չէ, կարելի է փորձել աշխատել մտածելակերպը, մոտեցումները փոխելու ուղղությամբ։

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2013), John (24.08.2013), keyboard (29.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (24.08.2013), Smokie (24.08.2013), Նարե91 (24.08.2013)

----------

